# Vinyl Dye Guide



## W1zzard (May 24, 2004)

Show article


----------



## Unregistered (Jul 29, 2005)

Wich is better vinal paint or vinal dye???


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jul 29, 2005)

In my experience I have only used dye that comes in bottles and you spread around with a cloth, does that work as well?


----------



## CaTalyst.X (Jul 30, 2005)

Ive never used the dye that comes in bottles, however i would assume the application wouldnt be as smooth. Vinyl dye is better for plastic parts, because it actually dyes the plastic instead of just painting it, it applies evenly, and dries quickly.

-CaT


----------



## lovol (Sep 4, 2009)

*This is really hard to find in the UK*

Hi, I read your article and Vinyl Dye sounds well better than paint, it took me ages to find somewhere in the UK that will actually sell this over the web. I ended up with some stuff made by magix from www.vinyldye.co.uk . 

I can’t believe I didn’t know about this stuff.
Since I’ve changed my surround sound from Black to white, my friend keeps asking me if it would dye a PVC door? Do you know if it would? From maybe white (his is white) to blue or something?


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks for the info W1z.... It will be most useful in the near future, as I have something in mind for a new mod.... thanks again!

@lovol thanks for the link! and welcome to TPU


----------

